# Need to buy a TV to view camera footage in office



## aroraanant (Aug 4, 2015)

I am getting installing around 16 cameras so I want a TV to view the footage of my factory.
I don't know what size would be appropriate but I think 32" would be more than enough.
Guys suggest me something cheap and good, a reliable brand which doesn't go off atleast for 5-10yrs as I am not gonna update it anytime soon.
The cheaper the better but at the same time should be reliable and long lasting product.
Your suggestions are most welcomed, please feel free to discuss whatever you guys have in your mind.
I am back on this forum after quite a while and now posting a thread, please help getting a right product.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 13, 2015)

BUMP....
No reply,,,,what happened Digitians?

Update:
The camera people recommends a Full HD TV and preferred brands are Samsung and Sony, anybody would comment on that?


----------



## mitraark (Aug 13, 2015)

I didn't think i'll ever say this but maybe you should get a Micromax TV.

The screen is hardly used trust me, we have a TV in my adjecent room showing footage from 8 cameras located in all gate areas of plant, no one bothers to check it much, the security guys doesn't need to keep their eyes glued to screen all day looking in details, they somehow know if anything is wrong if their is some different kind of movement.

Samsung Sony will cost you a lot, get a cheap Micromax TV it'll suffice for this job.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 13, 2015)

Just make sure to keep the contrast to low or the LCD will get burnt in.


----------

